# New Video-Sharpening Single Bevel Knives (A Lecture)



## JBroida (May 5, 2012)

and after a little more uploading, our single bevel sharpening lecture:

[video=youtube;WYZmtDlwDi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZmtDlwDi4[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (May 5, 2012)

Wow who would have thought that single bevels would have been so complicated. Good vid. and very informative.:thumbsup:


----------



## obtuse (May 5, 2012)

Very informative, I enjoyed watching this. Thank you.


----------



## JBroida (May 13, 2012)

I just uploaded all of the images used in this video... you can find them on our blog here:
http://blog.japaneseknifeimports.com/2012/05/sharpening-study-images.html


----------



## markenki (May 13, 2012)

Very informative video, Jon. Thanks for taking the time to make it available. I don't have a single bevel (yet), but when I'm ready, I know to whom to turn.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## maxim (May 14, 2012)

Very cool and informative videos Jon !! Nice Job :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mike Davis (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the video's Jon. I had been very minimally sharpening my single's, but this video put a few things into perspective for me. I am going to sharpen my yanagi now


----------

